# I defended the walls



## Will Doyle (Mar 16, 2015)

But I missed the boat for my badge  

Posting here as per the latest update!


----------



## Rollo Tumasie (Mar 16, 2015)

So did I.


----------



## paleblade (Mar 16, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Morrus (Mar 16, 2015)

Great!  I'l hang on till we've got a bunch of folks, then do you all in one fell swoop!  A *fell* swoop, mind.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 16, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Henrix (Mar 16, 2015)

With my staunch comrades in arms I helped to hold the walls.

Which is a long winded way to say 'me too'.


----------



## Black sneak (Mar 16, 2015)

And me!


----------



## fuindordm (Mar 17, 2015)

Me too, it was a really busy time. Badge me please!
Ben


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Mar 17, 2015)

Just adding my name to the list.


----------



## fuindordm (Mar 18, 2015)

Do I remember right that "defending the wall" was also supposed to come with permanent subscriber privileges?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 18, 2015)

fuindordm said:


> Do I remember right that "defending the wall" was also supposed to come with permanent subscriber privileges?




Everybody gets the defending the walls badge.  The lifetime subscriber account was a specific higher tier reward.


----------



## Rampaging Lawn Gnome (Mar 18, 2015)

I missed the window as well.


----------



## Aramir (Mar 18, 2015)

Also defended the walls.


----------



## jujutsunerd (Mar 18, 2015)

Me too!


----------



## Raistrox (Mar 18, 2015)

I missed the deadline as well!!


----------



## gurtaj (Mar 21, 2015)

Joining the list! (I thought I had done the process to get the badge, but I guess memory is betraying me.)

Cheers!


----------



## Overhjorten (Mar 22, 2015)

I missed the Badge aswell


----------



## Morrus (Mar 23, 2015)

Will Doyle said:


> But I missed the boat for my badge
> 
> Posting here as per the latest update!






Rollo Tumasie said:


> So did I.






paleblade said:


> Me too!






Morrus said:


> Great!  I'l hang on till we've got a bunch of folks, then do you all in one fell swoop!  A *fell* swoop, mind.






Jarval said:


> Me too!






Henrix said:


> With my staunch comrades in arms I helped to hold the walls.
> 
> Which is a long winded way to say 'me too'.






Black sneak said:


> And me!






fuindordm said:


> Me too, it was a really busy time. Badge me please!
> Ben






Thornir Alekeg said:


> Just adding my name to the list.






Rampaging Lawn Gnome said:


> I missed the window as well.






Aramir said:


> Also defended the walls.






jujutsunerd said:


> Me too!






Raistrox said:


> I missed the deadline as well!!






gurtaj said:


> Joining the list! (I thought I had done the process to get the badge, but I guess memory is betraying me.)
> 
> Cheers!






Overhjorten said:


> I missed the Badge aswell




Everybody in this thread should now be able to find the badge in their Inventory.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/vbshop.php?do=inventory

You'll need to check the box to have it display on your profile!


----------



## Henrix (Mar 23, 2015)

I seem to have gotten three! 

I don't really think my efforts were worth that much!


----------



## N8Ball (Apr 2, 2015)

I missed my badge as well.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## carborundum (Apr 24, 2015)

I missed the window, sorry!
I've no idea what I missed, it's been a mad time the last year or so. *blush*


----------

